# If USMB Members were Cartoon Characters-Part 2



## random3434

*bones:*


----------



## random3434

*Goldcatt:*


----------



## random3434

*jillian*~


----------



## goldcatt

Echo Zulu said:


> *Goldcatt:*





But the hat just ain't me.


----------



## goldcatt

Zoom-Boing         EZ           jillian  and Pilgrim trying to get a kiss.


----------



## Ringel05

EZ


----------



## xotoxi

Gunny


----------



## xotoxi

Radioman


----------



## xotoxi

Si Modo


----------



## xotoxi

Dogbert


----------



## RadiomanATL

xotoxi said:


> Radioman



Which cartoon character is that?


----------



## Ringel05

Editech


----------



## RadiomanATL

Actually....






I'm on the right.


----------



## Ringel05

Pilgrim


----------



## Ringel05

RadiomanATL said:


> Actually....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the right.



Is that Devnell with you?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ringel05 said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is that Devnell with you?
Click to expand...


It's whomever you want it to be.


----------



## xotoxi

Echo and Bootneck with Gunny (top left), JenyEliza (top right), Del (flying on left), A-15 (yellow fish jumping out of water), and a crab imported from Afghan


----------



## L.K.Eder

xotoxi said:


> Echo and Bootneck with Gunny (top left), JenyEliza (top right), Del (flying on left), A-15 (yellow fish jumping out of water), and a crab imported from Afghan



and there are also two anguilles!


----------



## mudwhistle

Echo Zulu said:


> *jillian*~



Betty Boop is California Girl.

That's one of her nicknames.


----------



## noose4

Who would this be?


----------



## Modbert

Mud, just stop. 

By the way Xo, I'm not scooby if only because I don't like the snacks. 

This is me however:


----------



## L.K.Eder

noose4 said:


> Who would this be?



a cat in people clothes?

preposterous.


----------



## noose4

L.K.Eder said:


> noose4 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who would this be?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a cat in people clothes?
> 
> preposterous.
Click to expand...


I  just got a new cat(kitten) today and thanks to this thread and that cartoon he now has a name!!!! lol


----------



## goldcatt

tigerbob  dilloduck  xotoxi  Xenophon  Gunny


----------



## Colin

Xotoxi


----------



## goldcatt

DevNell and Bass


----------



## mudwhistle

Dogbert


----------



## Modbert

mudwhistle said:


> Dogbert



Now, why do you have to go and steal from Goldcatt? Can't you just be original?


----------



## Si modo

Yukon.


----------



## goldcatt

Dogbert said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why do you have to go and steal from Goldcatt? Can't you just be original?
Click to expand...


Now Dogbert, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.


----------



## random3434

goldcatt said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why do you have to go and steal from Goldcatt? Can't you just be original?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Dogbert, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.
Click to expand...


So is stalking!


----------



## Colin

Huggy


----------



## mudwhistle

goldcatt said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why do you have to go and steal from Goldcatt? Can't you just be original?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Dogbert, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.
Click to expand...


I think you just beat me to the punch.

I was looking for Sponge Bob while you were posting yours.

Then I saw your pic after I had already posted mine.


----------



## goldcatt

Lumpy1


----------



## mudwhistle

Chanel


----------



## Modbert

mudwhistle said:


> Chanel



So you think Chanel is a hooker?


----------



## mudwhistle

California Girl


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dogbert said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think Chanel is a hooker?
Click to expand...


She's not?


----------



## goldcatt

Ravi and Manifold


----------



## goldcatt

RadiomanATL said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think Chanel is a hooker?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> She's not?
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

Dogbert said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Chanel
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you think Chanel is a hooker?
Click to expand...


No...this one fits her personality.


----------



## mudwhistle

Echo Zulu said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why do you have to go and steal from Goldcatt? Can't you just be original?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now Dogbert, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So is stalking!
Click to expand...


You might want to observe that restraining order Gunny has on you then.


----------



## Modbert

mudwhistle said:


> No...this one fits her personality.



Whorish?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dogbert said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...this one fits her personality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whorish?
Click to expand...


Y'all are just teasing me now.


----------



## Si modo

Dogbert said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...this one fits her personality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whorish?
Click to expand...

WTF is wrong with you?  You have issues with women.


----------



## Modbert

Si modo said:


> WTF is wrong with you?  You have issues with women.



Not at all. I'm not the one posting a picture of a hooker and saying that's someone. 

But what's wrong Modo, don't like the word Whore?


----------



## Modbert

RadiomanATL said:


> Y'all are just teasing me now.



Well, that's what you get for selling yourself for an appletini.


----------



## mudwhistle

Dogbert said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> No...this one fits her personality.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whorish?
Click to expand...


I'm sure she's conservative...married....all of that.

She just let's her hair down here.


Sorry if that sounded sexist.


----------



## Si modo

Dogbert said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?  You have issues with women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. I'm not the one posting a picture of a hooker and saying that's someone.
> 
> But what's wrong Modo, don't like the word Whore?
Click to expand...

YOU are the one calling Chanel a whore.  Sexy and sensual women are not whores, moron.


----------



## Colin

Mr and Mrs Bones


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dogbert said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Y'all are just teasing me now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that's what you get for selling yourself for an appletini.
Click to expand...


What the hell is an appletini?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Si modo said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?  You have issues with women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. I'm not the one posting a picture of a hooker and saying that's someone.
> 
> But what's wrong Modo, don't like the word Whore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU are the one calling Chanel a whore.  Sexy and sensual women are not whores, moron.
Click to expand...


But its oh so much better if they are.


----------



## mudwhistle

I was looking for a cartoon for Si Modo but it's really hard to find one wearing glasses with a really great looking ass.


----------



## Modbert

Si modo said:


> YOU are the one calling Chanel a whore.  Sexy and sensual women are not whores, moron.



Really, find me the post that says so. Sexy and sensual women are not whores, of course.

However, you really shouldn't say that W word there Modo. Other women might find it degrading. 

So if you're done trying to troll, is there anything else you'd like to bawk about?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dogbert said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the one calling Chanel a whore.  Sexy and sensual women are not whores, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, find me the post that says so. Sexy and sensual women are not whores, of course.
> 
> However, you really shouldn't say that W word there Modo. Other women might find it degrading.
> 
> So if you're done trying to troll, is there anything else you'd like to bawk about?
Click to expand...


Post more whores please.


----------



## Modbert

radiomanatl said:


> what the hell is an appletini?


----------



## Si modo

mudwhistle said:


> I was looking for a cartoon for Si Modo but it's really hard to find one wearing glasses with a really great looking ass.


Hey!  I don't wear glasses!  (Well, to read, I do.)  Otherwise, I see just fine.


----------



## Modbert

RadiomanATL said:


> But its oh so much better if they are.



Stop Objectifying Women there Radio!


----------



## Modbert

RadiomanATL said:


> Post more whores please.



What sort of scale are we using here?


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dogbert said:


> radiomanatl said:
> 
> 
> 
> what the hell is an appletini?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 8906
Click to expand...


Ugh.

No thanks. I don't do foo-foo drinks. I'm not much of a "sweets" person as it is. I don't need my alcohol to be candy.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dogbert said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> But its oh so much better if they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop Objectifying Women there Radio!
Click to expand...


I'm allowed a free pass due to my charming personality.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Dogbert said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post more whores please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of scale are we using here?
Click to expand...


The less clothes the better?


----------



## mudwhistle

Dogbert said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the one calling Chanel a whore.  Sexy and sensual women are not whores, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, find me the post that says so. Sexy and sensual women are not whores, of course.
> 
> However, you really shouldn't say that W word there Modo. Other women might find it degrading.
> 
> So if you're done trying to troll, is there anything else you'd like to bawk about?
Click to expand...


Dog...I think you started it.

Can we get back to having fun now?


----------



## Modbert

mudwhistle said:


> Dog...I think you started it.
> 
> Can we get back to having fun now?



I made a joke based upon the picture you posted. Si Modo bawked. People don't have a sense of humor anymore. 

So Mud, which one are you?


----------



## del

Dogbert said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Post more whores please.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What sort of scale are we using here?
Click to expand...


chromatic


----------



## Si modo

Dogbert said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dog...I think you started it.
> 
> Can we get back to having fun now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a joke based upon the picture you posted. Si Modo bawked. People don't have a sense of humor anymore.
> 
> So Mud, which one are you?
Click to expand...

You tried a dig at Mudwhistle at the expense of Chanel - sellout.  It wasn't even funny.  Not even close.

Let it go, kid.


----------



## Modbert

RadiomanATL said:


> The less clothes the better?



Well for starters, I would recommend becoming a delegate.

Hookers offer free sex at climate summit


----------



## goldcatt

Way to screw up a nice fun thread there people! 

Here you go del:


----------



## Modbert

Si modo said:


> You tried a dig at Mudwhistle at the expense of Chanel - sellout.  It wasn't even funny.  Not even close.
> 
> Let it go, kid.



At the expensive of Chanel? I don't think so and I do believe Chanel knows that. So Mrs. Carmody, anything else you'd like to say?


----------



## mudwhistle

right-winger


----------



## Modbert

goldcatt said:


> Way to screw up a nice fun thread there people!
> 
> Here you go del:



Are you the fox or the bear?


----------



## mudwhistle

Dogbert said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dog...I think you started it.
> 
> Can we get back to having fun now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a joke based upon the picture you posted. Si Modo bawked. People don't have a sense of humor anymore.
> 
> So Mud, which one are you?
Click to expand...


Not sure...you tell me.


----------



## goldcatt

Dogbert said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Way to screw up a nice fun thread there people!
> 
> Here you go del:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you the fox or the bear?
Click to expand...


Did you have to ask? I'm foxy.


----------



## Modbert

mudwhistle said:


> Not sure...you tell me.


----------



## Modbert

goldcatt said:


> Did you have to ask? I'm foxy.



 I'm Squirrely.


----------



## goldcatt

Dogbert said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you have to ask? I'm foxy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm Squirrely.
Click to expand...


You sure are!


----------



## Si modo

mudwhistle said:


> right-winger


LMAO!  I'd say that applies to most partisan libs.


----------



## mudwhistle

Dogbert said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure...you tell me.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 8907
Click to expand...


I prefer this one:

That's me in the middle and Si is on the left.


----------



## jillian

Si modo said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dog...I think you started it.
> 
> Can we get back to having fun now?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I made a joke based upon the picture you posted. Si Modo bawked. People don't have a sense of humor anymore.
> 
> So Mud, which one are you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You tried a dig at Mudwhistle at the expense of Chanel - sellout.  It wasn't even funny.  Not even close.
> 
> Let it go, kid.
Click to expand...



he's not the one posting pics of a cartoon whore and saying it's chanel. that would be your friend.

but this was a cute thread before he showed up as far as i could see.


----------



## Modbert

goldcatt said:


> You sure are!



Don't be Jealous Foxy. I know you wish you could be a Squirrel.


----------



## jillian

mudwhistle said:


> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *jillian*~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betty Boop is California Girl.
> 
> That's one of her nicknames.
Click to expand...


she'll have to get in line. it's been one of mine since i was 12. 

she can share though...


----------



## mudwhistle

jillian said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> I made a joke based upon the picture you posted. Si Modo bawked. People don't have a sense of humor anymore.
> 
> So Mud, which one are you?
> 
> 
> 
> You tried a dig at Mudwhistle at the expense of Chanel - sellout.  It wasn't even funny.  Not even close.
> 
> Let it go, kid.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> he's not the one posting pics of a cartoon whore and saying it's chanel. that would be your friend.
> 
> but this was a cute thread before he showed up as far as i could see.
Click to expand...


That wasn't whorist to me....it just looked tasty.

I would love spending time with someone that looked like this.


----------



## goldcatt

Dogbert said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> You sure are!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't be Jealous Foxy. I know you wish you could be a Squirrel.
Click to expand...


Maybe:


----------



## jillian

mudwhistle said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> You tried a dig at Mudwhistle at the expense of Chanel - sellout.  It wasn't even funny.  Not even close.
> 
> Let it go, kid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he's not the one posting pics of a cartoon whore and saying it's chanel. that would be your friend.
> 
> but this was a cute thread before he showed up as far as i could see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wasn't whorist to me....it just looked tasty.
Click to expand...


fair nuff... but doggie was just poking at you with a stick... you've gotta get a sense of humor.


----------



## mudwhistle

jillian said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Echo Zulu said:
> 
> 
> 
> *jillian*~
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Betty Boop is California Girl.
> 
> That's one of her nicknames.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> she'll have to get in line. it's been one of mine since i was 12.
> 
> she can share though...
Click to expand...


The nickname was given to CG since she was a baby because of her big eyes.


----------



## goldcatt

jillian said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's not the one posting pics of a cartoon whore and saying it's chanel. that would be your friend.
> 
> but this was a cute thread before he showed up as far as i could see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't whorist to me....it just looked tasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fair nuff... but doggie was just poking at you with a stick... you've gotta get a sense of humor.
Click to expand...


I hear they have pills for humor dysfunction now. Might be worth a try!


----------



## jillian

mudwhistle said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Betty Boop is California Girl.
> 
> That's one of her nicknames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she'll have to get in line. it's been one of mine since i was 12.
> 
> she can share though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nickname was given to CG since she was a baby because of her big eyes.
Click to expand...


like i said. i might let her share. 

weird that it would bug you. 

very, actually.


----------



## mudwhistle

jillian said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> he's not the one posting pics of a cartoon whore and saying it's chanel. that would be your friend.
> 
> but this was a cute thread before he showed up as far as i could see.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't whorist to me....it just looked tasty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> fair nuff... but doggie was just poking at you with a stick... you've gotta get a sense of humor.
Click to expand...


Hun...I never said a thing about it. Somebody else did.


----------



## Colin

Dogbert....Playing with his nuts again!


----------



## Modbert

jillian said:


> fair nuff... but doggie was just poking at you with a stick... you've gotta get a sense of humor.



Like TR once said, "Speak Softly and carry a big stick and you will go far."


----------



## goldcatt

mudwhistle said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wasn't whorist to me....it just looked tasty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fair nuff... but doggie was just poking at you with a stick... you've gotta get a sense of humor.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hun...I never said a thing about it. Somebody else did.
Click to expand...


Mud, learn when to just let it go...


----------



## mudwhistle

jillian said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she'll have to get in line. it's been one of mine since i was 12.
> 
> she can share though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nickname was given to CG since she was a baby because of her big eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> like i said. i might let her share.
> 
> weird that it would bug you.
> 
> very, actually.
Click to expand...


I don't know where all of this hostility is coming from but none of it is coming from your's truly.

I'm just caught in the middle here. 

CG was nicknamed after Betty Boop and that's all I was saying.

You can continue to use it too.....doesn't matter to me.


----------



## Modbert

goldcatt said:


> Maybe:



 Admitting anger issues then?


----------



## mudwhistle

goldcatt said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> fair nuff... but doggie was just poking at you with a stick... you've gotta get a sense of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hun...I never said a thing about it. Somebody else did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mud, learn when to just let it go...
Click to expand...


Let what go????

I've been accused of something I really don't know what the fuck it is...and I'm supposed to let it go.

Maybe everyone needs to go back and re-read the posts and try to put everything into proper context. 

I'm not pissed about anything. I'm trying to have fun here. And I haven't been arguing with anyone.


----------



## jillian

mudwhistle said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The nickname was given to CG since she was a baby because of her big eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> like i said. i might let her share.
> 
> weird that it would bug you.
> 
> very, actually.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I don't know where all of this hostility is coming from but none of it is coming from your's truly.
> 
> I'm just caught in the middle here.
> 
> CG was nicknamed after Betty Boop and that's all I was saying.
> 
> You can continue to use it too.....doesn't matter to me.
Click to expand...


uh huh...

no hostility this end. it's just weird when people thump through one of the few nice threads that shows up to intentionally derail it.

but whatever... 

have a good saturday eve.


----------



## goldcatt

Colin:


----------



## mudwhistle

RadiomanATL said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> YOU are the one calling Chanel a whore.  Sexy and sensual women are not whores, moron.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really, find me the post that says so. Sexy and sensual women are not whores, of course.
> 
> However, you really shouldn't say that W word there Modo. Other women might find it degrading.
> 
> So if you're done trying to troll, is there anything else you'd like to bawk about?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Post more whores please.
Click to expand...


I'm trying.....seems to have set off a hornet's nest.


----------



## mudwhistle

jillian said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> like i said. i might let her share.
> 
> weird that it would bug you.
> 
> very, actually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know where all of this hostility is coming from but none of it is coming from your's truly.
> 
> I'm just caught in the middle here.
> 
> CG was nicknamed after Betty Boop and that's all I was saying.
> 
> You can continue to use it too.....doesn't matter to me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> uh huh...
> 
> no hostility this end. it's just weird when people thump through one of the few nice threads that shows up to intentionally derail it.
> 
> but whatever...
> 
> have a good saturday eve.
Click to expand...


Well, maybe you should direct your indignation at the guilty parties next time.....starting with Dogbert.


----------



## Si modo

Why are some images not showing up for me?  I just see photobucket messages about inactive accounts in at least three posts.


----------



## goldcatt

Dogbert said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Admitting anger issues then?
Click to expand...


Who, me?


----------



## Modbert

goldcatt said:


> Who, me?



No, Goldcatt. Me is obviously innocent in this case.


----------



## AVG-JOE

goldcatt said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dogbert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, why do you have to go and steal from Goldcatt? Can't you just be original?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Now Dogbert, imitation is the sincerest form of flattery.
Click to expand...


And here I thought the sincerest form of flattery was a blow-job even when you didn't remember to do the dishes.


----------



## Colin

goldcatt said:


> Colin:



First time I've ever been depicted as an inactive account!


----------



## Xenophon

Gunny


----------



## Modbert

AVG-JOE said:


> And here I thought the sincerest form of flattery was a blow-job even when you didn't remember to do the dishes.



Actually, that's called the perfect wife.


----------



## Xenophon

Del


----------



## Si modo

goldcatt said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> fair nuff... but doggie was just poking at you with a stick... you've gotta get a sense of humor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hun...I never said a thing about it. Somebody else did.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mud, learn when to just let it go...
Click to expand...

I don't think so.  The guy posted a picture of a sexy cartoon and several have assumed that a sexy woman is naturally a whore, at the cost to another female poster, no less.

No sell.


----------



## Xenophon

Dogbert


----------



## mudwhistle

Si modo said:


> Why are some images not showing up for me?  I just see photobucket messages about inactive accounts in at least three posts.



I think they were intentional.

It's all mox nix.


----------



## Xenophon

Sillybozo


----------



## Harry Dresden

noose4 said:


> Who would this be?



anyone from the US Congress.....take your pick....


----------



## Xenophon

A 15


----------



## Modbert

Xenophon said:


> Dogbert



Blast! 

"Let me guess, you picked out yet another colorful box with a crank that I'm expected to turn and turn until ooh, big shock, a jack pops out and you laugh and the kids laugh and the dog laughs and I die a little inside."


----------



## Xenophon

Dude


----------



## mudwhistle

Dogbert said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought the sincerest form of flattery was a blow-job even when you didn't remember to do the dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that's called the perfect wife.
Click to expand...


I'm not saying I chew....but the perfect wife holds your spit-cup when you're driving.


----------



## Xenophon

EZ


----------



## AVG-JOE

Si modo said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> WTF is wrong with you?  You have issues with women.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all. I'm not the one posting a picture of a hooker and saying that's someone.
> 
> But what's wrong Modo, don't like the word Whore?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> YOU are the one calling Chanel a whore.  Sexy and sensual women are not whores, moron.
Click to expand...


Whores on the other hand, at least the successful ones, *ARE* sexy and sensual women.....

Coincidence?      Perhaps...​


----------



## Xenophon

Mudwistle & Califonia girl


----------



## Terry

Xeno


----------



## jillian

Si modo said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hun...I never said a thing about it. Somebody else did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mud, learn when to just let it go...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so.  The guy posted a picture of a sexy cartoon and several have assumed that a sexy woman is naturally a whore, at the cost to another female poster, no less.
> 
> No sell.
Click to expand...


si...you need to stop now, hon. doggie was kidding around with him. and you're just being defensive of chanel when it's not about her. it's about a cartoon. 

chill, kiddo.


----------



## Harry Dresden

mudwhistle said:


> I was looking for a cartoon for Si Modo but it's really hard to find one wearing glasses with a really great looking ass.



the chick on Eastwick....


----------



## Xenophon

Pilgrim


----------



## Terry

Take one big Guess?


----------



## Modbert

Terry said:


> Xeno



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDzAaUcoaks[/ame]


----------



## mudwhistle

Harry Dresden said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was looking for a cartoon for Si Modo but it's really hard to find one wearing glasses with a really great looking ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the chick on Eastwick....
Click to expand...


Not sure who that is.

The closest thing I could find was Elastigirl from The Incredibles.


----------



## Xenophon

Luissa, Jill & Ravi


----------



## AVG-JOE

Dogbert said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> But its oh so much better if they are.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stop Objectifying Women there Radio!
Click to expand...



Where *should* he objectify them?


----------



## goldcatt

Dogbert said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who, me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, Goldcatt. Me is obviously innocent in this case.
Click to expand...


At least somebody is.


----------



## Harry Dresden

goldcatt said:


> Way to screw up a nice fun thread there people!
> 
> Here you go del:



i dont see an Ostrich....


----------



## Xenophon

Manifold


----------



## Terry

Dogbert said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Xeno
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDzAaUcoaks[/ame]
Click to expand...

Xeno is Tony the Tiger because...he is greattttttttttttttt.


----------



## mudwhistle

Terry said:


> Take one big Guess?



Somebody already posted a pile of shit for Huggy.


----------



## Terry

Sidestreamer


----------



## Xenophon

Shogun


----------



## Modbert

AVG-JOE said:


> Where *should* he objectify them?



[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PYwODKQfzMw&feature=related[/ame]


----------



## Xenophon

xsited1


----------



## Xenophon

Harry dresden


----------



## Xenophon

xotoxi


----------



## AVG-JOE

Colin said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time I've ever been depicted as an inactive account!
Click to expand...


That you _know_ of.........  ​


----------



## Harry Dresden

Xenophon said:


> Harry dresden



ok Xen......ITS CLOBBERING TIME........


----------



## Xenophon

Si modo


----------



## goldcatt

Colin said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time I've ever been depicted as an inactive account!
Click to expand...


Whoops! The pic showed up on my end.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Dogbert said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> And here I thought the sincerest form of flattery was a blow-job even when you didn't remember to do the dishes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, that's called the perfect wife.
Click to expand...


And there she is..... sitting right next to Santa and the Easter Bunny!


----------



## mudwhistle

jillian said:


> Si modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mud, learn when to just let it go...
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so.  The guy posted a picture of a sexy cartoon and several have assumed that a sexy woman is naturally a whore, at the cost to another female poster, no less.
> 
> No sell.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> si...you need to stop now, hon. doggie was kidding around with him. and you're just being defensive of chanel when it's not about her. it's about a cartoon.
> 
> chill, kiddo.
Click to expand...


I think Dog needs to learn better jokes....

I'm still waiting for a good one from him.....

Maybe he needs to be the strong silent type....or better yet maybe shut the fuck up.


----------



## AVG-JOE

Terry said:


> Take one big Guess?



Charlie?


----------



## Xenophon

Can a lot of you just lighten the fuck up?

Thanks.

California girl


----------



## Modbert

AVG-JOE said:


> And there she is..... sitting right next to Santa and the Easter Bunny!



So you mean she's real until you get to a certain point where you find out it's merely a dream and your reality is shattered for a week or two before you move on?


----------



## mudwhistle

AVG-JOE said:


> Terry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Take one big Guess?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie?
Click to expand...


It fits.


----------



## Colin

goldcatt said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Colin:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> First time I've ever been depicted as an inactive account!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Whoops! The pic showed up on my end.
Click to expand...


And I can't think of anyone's end it would look better on!


----------



## mudwhistle

Xenophon said:


> Can a lot of you just lighten the fuck up?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> California girl



Take away the sword and replace it with a baseball bat and you've got her nailed.


----------



## Modbert

mudwhistle said:


> i think dog needs to learn better jokes....
> 
> I'm still waiting for a good one from him.....
> 
> Maybe he needs to be the strong silent type....or better yet maybe shut the fuck up.


----------



## Si modo

Some just haven't the ability to let it go.


----------



## Colin

Goldcatt


----------



## mudwhistle

Si modo said:


> Some just haven't the ability to let it go.



It seems Dog is the instigator and everyone else gets the blame.

He reminds me sometimes of a knat.

Merely a pest.


----------



## goldcatt

Colin said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> First time I've ever been depicted as an inactive account!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops! The pic showed up on my end.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And I can't think of anyone's end it would look better on!
Click to expand...




But then why are you looking at my chest?


----------



## Modbert

mudwhistle said:


> It seems Dog is the instigator and everyone else gets the blame.
> 
> He reminds me sometimes of a knat.
> 
> Merely a pest.





[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STRgG38T6sc[/ame]

(In all serious, we've all moved past it except you and Modo. Join the rest of us in doing so.)


----------



## Modbert

goldcatt said:


> But then why are you looking at my chest?



You have a green dot on it.


----------



## Si modo

Dogbert said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems Dog is the instigator and everyone else gets the blame.
> 
> He reminds me sometimes of a knat.
> 
> Merely a pest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STRgG38T6sc[/ame]
> 
> (In all serious, we've all moved past it except you and Modo. Join the rest of us in doing so.)
Click to expand...

STILL can't let it go, can you kid?


----------



## Luissa

Xenophon said:


> Can a lot of you just lighten the fuck up?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> California girl


I bet she didn't have her outfit like I did.


----------



## goldcatt

Dogbert said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then why are you looking at my chest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a green dot on it.
> 
> View attachment 8912
Click to expand...


----------



## mudwhistle

Dogbert said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seems Dog is the instigator and everyone else gets the blame.
> 
> He reminds me sometimes of a knat.
> 
> Merely a pest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STRgG38T6sc[/ame]
> 
> (In all serious, we've all moved past it except you and Modo. Join the rest of us in doing so.)
Click to expand...


Who's we?

If you've moved on why keep bringing it up with your unfunny cracks?

Heck...I was blowing you off and you keep acting like I give a fuck.


----------



## Modbert

Si modo said:


> STILL can't let it go, can you kid?



What's that Scrappy?


----------



## Modbert

mudwhistle said:


> Who's we?
> 
> If you've moved on why keep bringing it up with your unfunny cracks?
> 
> *Heck...I was blowing you off *and you keep acting like I give a fuck.



Woah Woah Woah, slow down there a minute. I know you may not give a fuck about blowing people off. However, I can tell you right now that it wasn't me you were doing so too.


----------



## del

Xenophon said:


> Del



the camera adds 10 pounds.


----------



## Modbert

mudwhistle said:


> Heck...I was blowing you off and you keep acting like I give a fuck.



Sig it.


----------



## Modbert

del said:


> the camera adds 10 pounds.



All those feathers don't help either.


----------



## del

Dogbert said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> the camera adds 10 pounds.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All those feathers don't help either.
Click to expand...


i've numbered them in case of an emergency.


----------



## Modbert

del said:


> i've numbered them in case of an emergency.





Never life too seriously there doc, you'll never get out alive. 

Might want to be careful though, it's Duck Season.


----------



## Colin

goldcatt said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoops! The pic showed up on my end.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can't think of anyone's end it would look better on!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then why are you looking at my chest?
Click to expand...


Oh. Sorry. I just fancied some fruit and I saw you had a nice pear.


----------



## CrusaderFrank

Huggy and Dev Nell


----------



## goldcatt

Colin said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> And I can't think of anyone's end it would look better on!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then why are you looking at my chest?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh. Sorry. I just fancied some fruit and I saw you had a nice pear.
Click to expand...


You still owe me eggs, now you want fruit. I must make you hungry.


----------



## goldcatt

Since the other one didn't work...

Colin


----------



## Colin

goldcatt said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then why are you looking at my chest?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Sorry. I just fancied some fruit and I saw you had a nice pear.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You still owe me eggs, now you want fruit. I must make you hungry.
Click to expand...


Sorry. I just gave a dozen eggs to the Bass. What a waste though. He only took the yolks. Said he couldn't stand the whites.


----------



## Colin

goldcatt said:


> Since the other one didn't work...
> 
> Colin



Rub me up the right way and you'll be surprised what you can get!


----------



## goldcatt

Colin said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the other one didn't work...
> 
> Colin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rub me up the right way and you'll be surprised what you can get!
Click to expand...


I was hoping for three wishes. You give freebies too?


----------



## Colin

Sunni Man


----------



## AVG-JOE

del said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Del
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the camera adds 10 pounds.
Click to expand...






			
				The Mean Old USMB Software said:
			
		

> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.



Bummer, Del!


----------



## AVG-JOE

Colin said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Sorry. I just fancied some fruit and I saw you had a nice pear.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You still owe me eggs, now you want fruit. I must make you hungry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry. I just gave a dozen eggs to the Bass. What a waste though. He only took the yolks. Said he couldn't stand the whites.
Click to expand...






			
				The Mean Old USMB Software said:
			
		

> You have given out too much Reputation in the last 24 hours, try again later.



Bummer, Colin!!


----------



## AVG-JOE

goldcatt said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the other one didn't work...
> 
> Colin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rub me up the right way and you'll be surprised what you can get!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was hoping for three wishes. You give freebies too?
Click to expand...



Get a ROOM already!

Sheeeeeeesh!​


----------



## Colin

goldcatt said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since the other one didn't work...
> 
> Colin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rub me up the right way and you'll be surprised what you can get!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I was hoping for three wishes. You give freebies too?
Click to expand...


Wouldn't be a surprise if I told you.


----------



## Toro

PI










Is he still banned?


----------



## Modbert

Toro said:


> PI
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is he still banned?



 I do believe so.


----------



## goldcatt

Colin said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Rub me up the right way and you'll be surprised what you can get!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping for three wishes. You give freebies too?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be a surprise if I told you.
Click to expand...


All right! I love surprises!


----------



## Colin

goldcatt said:


> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was hoping for three wishes. You give freebies too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be a surprise if I told you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> All right! I love surprises!
Click to expand...


*Boooo!*


----------



## RadiomanATL

Colin said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be a surprise if I told you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All right! I love surprises!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Boooo!*
Click to expand...



*sh!!!
*


----------



## Xenophon

Luissa said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can a lot of you just lighten the fuck up?
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> California girl
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I bet she didn't have her outfit like I did.
Click to expand...

I bet you still wear yours.

Hey now!


----------



## Xenophon

del said:


> Xenophon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Del
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the camera adds 10 pounds.
Click to expand...


Sufferin sucatash!!


----------



## xotoxi

Gunny


----------



## goldcatt

Colin said:


> goldcatt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Colin said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't be a surprise if I told you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All right! I love surprises!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *Boooo!*
Click to expand...


Oh, baaaaad.


----------



## xotoxi

There's some really awesome shit in this thread.

Kudos to Echo Zulu, the originator of this thread!  Reps all around!


----------



## Ringel05

Pick and choose.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ringel05 said:


> Pick and choose.



I'll take "the pimp".


----------



## Modbert

Ringel05 said:


> Pick and choose.



The One That's Up to No Good.


----------



## Ringel05

Paulie


----------



## goldcatt

Ringel05 said:


> Pick and choose.



I'm the innocent one.


----------



## Modbert

Ringel05 said:


> Paulie



Again, she's still not going to fuck you Ringel.


----------



## Ringel05

Dogbert said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Paulie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, she's still not going to fuck you Ringel.
Click to expand...


If that's the case, what are you doing later tonight big boy?


----------



## Modbert

Ringel05 said:


> If that's the case, what are you doing later tonight big boy?



Writing Essays for my Writing class. Sorry, maybe another night.


----------



## Ringel05

Dogbert said:


> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case, what are you doing later tonight big boy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Writing Essays for my Writing class. Sorry, maybe another night.
Click to expand...




I think I'll put makeup and wigs on my fingers.


----------



## RadiomanATL

Ringel05 said:


> Dogbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ringel05 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If that's the case, what are you doing later tonight big boy?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Writing Essays for my Writing class. Sorry, maybe another night.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll put makeup and wigs on my fingers.
Click to expand...


----------



## AVG-JOE

RadiomanATL said:


> I'll take "the pimp".



*Where* will you take the pimp, exactly?


----------



## RadiomanATL

AVG-JOE said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take "the pimp".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where*, will you take the pimp, exactly?
Click to expand...


Here of course.

Better question would be "who", not "where".


----------



## chanel

blu







contessa shara






manifold


----------



## AVG-JOE

RadiomanATL said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll take "the pimp".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Where*, will you take the pimp, exactly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Here of course.
> 
> Better question would be "who", not "where".
Click to expand...


As to who, I really don't care...

The only other question I care enough to ask is "When?"​


----------



## RadiomanATL

AVG-JOE said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Where*, will you take the pimp, exactly?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here of course.
> 
> Better question would be "who", not "where".
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As to who, I really don't care...
> 
> The only other question I care enough to ask is "When?"​
Click to expand...


I'll let you have TheBass tonight for $5.


----------



## AVG-JOE

RadiomanATL said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here of course.
> 
> Better question would be "who", not "where".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As to who, I really don't care...
> 
> The only other question I care enough to ask is "When?"​
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'll let you have TheBass tonight for $5.
Click to expand...


You don't have to pay me to spend time with Charlie!

I love Charlie!​


----------



## RadiomanATL

AVG-JOE said:


> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> As to who, I really don't care...
> 
> The only other question I care enough to ask is "When?"​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you have TheBass tonight for $5.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't have to pay me to spend time with Charlie!
> 
> I love Charlie!​
Click to expand...


Just do it behind closed doors please. No one here wants to see it.


----------



## random3434

mudwhistle said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Betty Boop is California Girl.
> 
> That's one of her nicknames.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she'll have to get in line. it's been one of mine since i was 12.
> 
> she can share though...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The nickname was given to CG since she was a baby because of her big eyes.
Click to expand...


Spock, I KNEW you were Cali Girls Daddy!


*But it makes all your sexual commets to her really, really creepy............


----------



## AVG-JOE

RadiomanATL said:


> AVG-JOE said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RadiomanATL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you have TheBass tonight for $5.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't have to pay me to spend time with Charlie!
> 
> I love Charlie!​
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Just do it behind closed doors please. No one here wants to see it.
Click to expand...


We usually just hang out and karaoke show-tune duets, but you're right... it's a sight best remaining unseen by the sober and the faint of heart.


----------



## PixieStix

Terry


----------



## mudwhistle

Echo Zulu said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jillian said:
> 
> 
> 
> she'll have to get in line. it's been one of mine since i was 12.
> 
> she can share though...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The nickname was given to CG since she was a baby because of her big eyes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Spock, I KNEW you were Cali Girls Daddy!
> 
> 
> *But it makes all your sexual commets to her really, really creepy............
Click to expand...


My previous comments were hijacked to another thread.

But they went somewhat like this......

CG is not my daughter.....but she is my baby....even though baby isn't happy with me right now.

Hope this one stays.


----------



## Terry

pixiestix said:


> terry


lol spot on!


----------



## xotoxi

chanel said:


> manifold


Yup!

 DEFINITELY!!!


----------



## Neser Boha

Ringel05 said:


> Pick and choose.



Definitely the Tiny Dangerous One


----------



## Baruch Menachem

wrong gender though.


----------

